# Name Any Movie, Show, Cartoon...



## lifesaver

The object of the game is i will start with the name of a movie................

The Grinch That Stole Christmas >

The next person will list another movie, show, cartoon and so on that begins with the first letter of the last word.

The Grinch That Stole Christmas>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Glorie

Showboat


----------



## miniman

Should that have started with a "c"?

Spy who loved me.


----------



## bglc32

My Three Sons


----------



## deelady

Sanford and Son


----------



## Barbara L

Second Hundred Years 

(How's that for an oldie?!)

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Yes Virginia, there is a Santa Claus


hehee


----------



## deelady

Casper The Friendly Ghost


----------



## lifesaver

Ghost of Mrs. Muirr


----------



## lifesaver

Or was that................ Ghost and Mrs. Muirr?


----------



## bullseye

My Own Private Idaho


----------



## DaveSoMD

Independence Day


----------



## Barbara L

Dog Day Afternoon

Barbara


----------



## bullseye

Dear Prudence


----------



## bullseye

Attica


----------



## bglc32

Americal Idol


----------



## bullseye

I Love Lucy


----------



## Barbara L

Land of the Giants

Barbara


----------



## bullseye

G


----------



## deelady

Godzilla


----------



## bullseye

Game


----------



## deelady

Good Morning Vietnam!


----------



## Barbara L

Vertigo

Barbara


----------



## bullseye

Victory at Sea


----------



## Barbara L

Sea Hunt

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Holiday on the Buses


----------



## DaveSoMD

Babes in Toyland


----------



## bglc32

Titanic


----------



## Luvs2Cook

To Sir With Love


----------



## smoke king

The Squidbillies


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## lifesaver

Singing In The Rain


----------



## bglc32

Robocop


----------



## Foodfiend

Runaway Bride


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Bruce Almighty


----------



## lifesaver

All Dogs Go To Heaven


----------



## lifesaver

Home Alone


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Hogans Heroes


----------



## lifesaver

Hello Dolly


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Dynasty


----------



## bglc32

Dallas


----------



## lifesaver

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## lifesaver

Dumber and Dumberer


----------



## pugger

Loony Tunes


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Tom and Jerry


----------



## DaveSoMD

Joise and the Pussycats


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Pinocchio


----------



## Luvs2Cook

P is next


----------



## DaveSoMD

Pee Wee's Big Adventure


----------



## Barbara L

Alice in Wonderland

Barbara


----------



## Glorie

Wagon Train


----------



## lifesaver

The Terminator


----------



## lifesaver

Trimmer


----------



## bglc32

Top Chef


----------



## smoke king

Carlitos way


----------



## Barbara L

Westside Story

Barbara


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sound of Music


----------



## bglc32

Mister Ed


----------



## Luvs2Cook

E.r.


----------



## bglc32

Everbody Loves Raymond


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Radio Flyer


----------



## bglc32

Freaky Friday


----------



## lifesaver

From Here To Eternity


----------



## Barbara L

Echo Park

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver

Postman


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Please Don't eat the daisies


----------



## miniman

Dog days


----------



## lifesaver

Dream Catcher


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Casey's Shadow


----------



## bglc32

Scooby Doo


----------



## lifesaver

Dare Devil


----------



## lifesaver

Dreamer


----------



## DaveSoMD

dances with wolves


----------



## bglc32

Where the Red Fern Grows


----------



## miniman

Grace under Fire


----------



## Barbara L

Father Murphy (or as my daughter, who was a toddler at the time, said, Father Murty!)

Barbara


----------



## smoke king

Metalocalypse!


----------



## Barbara L

My Side of the Mountain

Barbara


----------



## smoke king

(the) Man from U.N.C.L.E


----------



## Barbara L

Under the Yum Yum Tree

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The Sonny and Cher Show


----------



## DaveSoMD

Singin' in the Rain


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Tom and Jerry


----------



## DaveSoMD

Jumpin Jack Flash


----------



## GotGarlic

For Your Eyes Only


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Oliver Twist


----------



## lifesaver

Tornado's


----------



## DaveSoMD

Tomorrow Never Dies


----------



## bglc32

Dharma & Greg


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gilligan's Island


----------



## Toots

I, Robot


----------



## DaveSoMD

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## bglc32

Superman


----------



## lifesaver

Star Wars


----------



## bglc32

Wonder Woman


----------



## lifesaver

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## DaveSoMD

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Holloween

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DaveSoMD

Happy Days


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Square Pegs

_That was where Sarah Jessica Parker got her start! _


----------



## bglc32

Popeye


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The Electric Company


----------



## Barbara L

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof

Barbara


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Rain Man


----------



## Myop

Munsters


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Mr. Ed


----------



## Myop

Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Rawhide


----------



## Myop

Rin Tin Tin


----------



## Luvs2Cook

To tell the truth


----------



## Myop

The Addams Family


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Flintstones


----------



## Myop

Fairly Odd Parents


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Patty Duke Show


----------



## smoke king

Superjail


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Superman


----------



## Foodfiend

She-Ra: Princess of Power


----------



## bglc32

Phineas and Ferb


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Fame


----------



## bglc32

For the Boys


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Boys town


----------



## bglc32

Twilight


----------



## Foodfiend

Thundercats!!!


----------



## Myop

The Edge of Night


----------



## bglc32

Northern Exposure


----------



## DaveSoMD

Escape from the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Fish


----------



## bglc32

Forever Young


----------



## pugger

Young & Restless


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Rugrats


----------



## bglc32

Rocky


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Rear Window


----------



## bglc32

Wonder Years


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Yentil


----------



## Foodfiend

Robin Hood (Disney Animated movie)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Halloween


----------



## Foodfiend

Yellowstone


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Young avengers


----------



## bglc32

America's Next Top Model


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I think it was And Mrs. M. LOL

  Ghost


----------



## lifesaver

Ghost Busters


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Casper the Friendly Ghost


----------



## lifesaver

The last name should have started with "B"


----------



## lifesaver

Bozo The Clown


----------



## DaveSoMD

Cagney and Lacey


----------



## bglc32

Lie to Me


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Meet the Press


----------



## bglc32

Penelope


----------



## lifesaver

popeye


----------



## bglc32

Petticoat Junction


----------



## lifesaver

Jetsons


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Jurassic Park


----------



## lifesaver

Peter Pan


----------



## Glorie

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## lifesaver

Petes Dragon


----------



## bglc32

Dragnet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mod Squad


----------



## DaveSoMD

Star Trek: The Wrath of Kahn


----------



## Foodfiend

Kindergarden Cop


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Cheaper by the dozen


----------



## Myop

Days of our Lives


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Happy Days


----------



## lifesaver

Daisy Mae & Lil Abner


----------



## DaveSoMD

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## anna_bananna

Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## DaveSoMD

Whatever Happend to Baby Jane?


----------



## Glorie

Jurassic Park


----------



## bglc32

Pochahontas


----------



## DaveSoMD

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Hillstreet Blues


----------



## Noodlehead

Steel Magnolias


----------



## LaurenG

Monsters Inc.


----------



## lifesaver

Monsters Inc. - Indiana Jones


----------



## DaveSoMD

James and the Giant Peach


----------



## Foodfiend

Pinnocchio (sp?).


----------



## bglc32

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## DaveSoMD

Paint Your Wagon


----------



## bglc32

Wheel of Fortune


----------



## Luvs2Cook

F Troop


----------



## bglc32

Troop Beverly Hills


----------



## GotGarlic

House


----------



## Luvs2Cook

High School Musical


----------



## bglc32

My Best Friends Wedding


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Walk the Line


----------



## DaveSoMD

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Laverne and Shirley


----------



## GotGarlic

Sex and the City


----------



## DaveSoMD

Citizen Kane


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Barney Miller


----------



## DaveSoMD

Mildred Pierce


----------



## bglc32

Pretty Woman


----------



## Luvs2Cook

West Wing


----------



## lifesaver

wild, wild west


----------



## bglc32

War of the Roses


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Beavis and Butthead


----------



## DaveSoMD

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Barbara L

Gross Anatomy

Barbara


----------



## bglc32

Around the World in Eighty Days


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Days of our lives


----------



## Foodfiend

Les Miserables


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Money Pit


----------



## bertjo44

Planes, Trains & Automobiles


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Airplane


----------



## bglc32

All of Me


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Moonstruck


----------



## xmemex

Mothman Prophecies


----------



## Barbara L

[The] Picture of Dorian Gray

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Green Gables


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Green Acres


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Annie Get Your Gun


----------



## bglc32

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Anaconda


----------



## Foodfiend

Anastasia (Dreamworks animated)


----------



## bglc32

All Dogs go to Heaven


----------



## Foodfiend

(The) Hunt For Red October


----------



## Luvs2Cook

O Brother, where art thou?


----------



## bglc32

The Coneheads


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Casino


----------



## bglc32

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## Myop

Bold and the Beautiful


----------



## bglc32

Bring it On


----------



## Myop

Odd Couple


----------



## DaveSoMD

Changing Rooms


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Pimp My Ride


----------



## DaveSoMD

Random Harvest


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Hannity and Colmes


----------



## Barbara L

Clarence the Cross-eyed Lion

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver

Lion King


----------



## Barbara L

Kimba the White Lion

(Another lion!--I wasn't thinking about that when the name came to me)

Barbara


----------



## DaveSoMD

Lost in Space


----------



## Barbara L

Scarecrow and Mrs. King

(One of my all time favorites!)

Barbara


----------



## Foodfiend

Kiss Me Kate


----------



## Foodfiend

Kronk's New Groove


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Georgia Rules


----------



## JoMama

Secondhand Lions


----------



## DaveSoMD

Lady and the Tramp


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Double Trouble


----------



## Foodfiend

Top Gun


----------



## bglc32

Gunsmoke


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Gimme a Break


----------



## Barbara L

[The] Bridge on the River Kwai

Barbara


----------



## DaveSoMD

Bourn Identity


----------



## Foodfiend

Ice Age


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Chico and the Man


----------



## bglc32

Matilda


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Maude

_I think I misunderstood this game too, but I hope I get it right this time!_

_Sorry, everyone! _


----------



## Barbara L

Mister Rogers' Neighborhood

(That's ok VB!)

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Northern Exposure


----------



## DaveSoMD

Vanilla Bean said:


> Northern Exposure


 
You got it now VB! 

Eddie and the Cruisers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Charlie's Angels

_Thanks Dave!  Took me long enough! _


----------



## bglc32

Annie


----------



## Luvs2Cook

All in the Family


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Family Ties


----------



## bglc32

Third Watch


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Welcome Back Kotter


----------



## Barbara L

Knight Rider

Barbara


----------



## DaveSoMD

Reading Rainbow


----------



## Barbara L

Rich Man, Poor Man

Barbara


----------



## DaveSoMD

My Favorite Martian


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Melrose Place


----------



## DaveSoMD

Pinky and the Brain


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Beverly Hills 90210


----------



## DaveSoMD

9 1/2 Weeks


----------



## bglc32

Walker, Texas Ranger


----------



## Barbara L

Rally 'Round the Flag, Boys!

Barbara


----------



## DaveSoMD

Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## andy_87

Two For The Road


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Rhoda


----------



## bglc32

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Alice


----------



## Luvs2Cook

All in the family


----------



## Barbara L

From Here to Eternity

Barbara


----------



## bglc32

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Callisto in NC

Secondhand Lions


----------



## bglc32

Lake Placid (Or Lake Plastic as my children said when they were little)


----------



## DaveSoMD

Petticoat Junction


----------



## Callisto in NC

Jumper


----------



## DaveSoMD

James and the Giant Peach


----------



## Callisto in NC

Gone With The Wind


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Wuthering Heights


----------



## Callisto in NC

Hell Boy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Back to the Future


----------



## bglc32

Father Knows Best


----------



## Callisto in NC

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## Foodfiend

Night at The Museum.


----------



## Barbara L

[A] Man Called Horse

Barbara


----------



## bglc32

Howie Do It


----------



## Callisto in NC

Independence Day


----------



## bglc32

Dr. Doolittle


----------



## Callisto in NC

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Anaconda


----------



## mudbug

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Night Court


----------



## Callisto in NC

[The] Closer


----------



## bglc32

Cheers

(Callistio, I love The Closer)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Cash cab


----------



## bglc32

Cagney and Lacey


----------



## mudbug

Looney Tunes


----------



## bglc32

Tarzan


----------



## Callisto in NC

Take the Money and Run


----------



## mudbug

Rumours (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Callisto in NC

Runaway Bride


----------



## DaveSoMD

Blade Runner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Real People (from the 80's)


----------



## DaveSoMD

Playing for Time


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Turner and Hooch


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Halloween


----------



## Callisto in NC

Hart to Hart


----------



## bglc32

Harry and the Hendersons


----------



## Callisto in NC

House of Payne


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Petticoat Junction


----------



## Callisto in NC

Justice League


----------



## Chef Ryan

House


----------



## Callisto in NC

Ryan, you need to answer based on the last entry.  You need something that starts with and L

so....

Justice League ~ continue


----------



## GotGarlic

[A] League of Their Own


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Oklahoma


----------



## Callisto in NC

[The] Omen


----------



## Luvs2Cook

(The) Oscars


----------



## Foodfiend

Open Season


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sixth Sense


----------



## Callisto in NC

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers


----------



## GotGarlic

Barnaby Jones


----------



## Callisto in NC

Just the Two of Us                                               (it was a game show)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Uncle Buck


----------



## Foodfiend

Bedknobs and Broomsticks


----------



## Chef Ryan

Bewitched


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Bambi


----------



## Callisto in NC

Burn Notice (my current FAVORITE show)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Natural Born Killers


----------



## bglc32

Kojak


----------



## Callisto in NC

Knight Rider


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ripley's Believe It Or Not


----------



## Callisto in NC

No Way Out


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Old Yeller


----------



## Callisto in NC

Yentl


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Yogi Bear


----------



## Callisto in NC

Back to the Future


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Friday the 13th


----------



## Callisto in NC

Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicals


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Casper the friendly ghost


----------



## Callisto in NC

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## DaveSoMD

Whose Line is it Anyway


----------



## Vanilla Bean

All in the Family


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fresh Prince of Bellair


----------



## Luvs2Cook

(The) Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## DaveSoMD

How it's Made


----------



## getoutamykitchen

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Callisto in NC

My Mother the Car


----------



## bglc32

Chicago


----------



## Callisto in NC

Commando


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## Callisto in NC

[The] Bachelor


----------



## DaveSoMD

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Callisto in NC

Celebrity Apprentice


----------



## TATTRAT

A-Team


----------



## Callisto in NC

True Beauty (lame television at its finest)


----------



## TATTRAT

Battlestar gallactica


----------



## Callisto in NC

Guy's Big Bite


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## Callisto in NC

Hannah Montana


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The Monkees


----------



## Vanilla Bean

MacGyver


----------



## DaveSoMD

My Mother the Car


----------



## getoutamykitchen

My Favorite Martian


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Moulan Rouge


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Red Skelton


----------



## mudbug

Siouxshee and the Banshies


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Baywatch


----------



## Callisto in NC

Beverly Hills, 90210


----------



## bglc32

9 Months


----------



## Callisto in NC

Mickey Mouse Club


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Casablanca


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Captain Kangaroo


----------



## Callisto in NC

[The] King of Queens


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Quincy


----------



## Callisto in NC

Queen Latifah Show


----------



## Vanilla Bean

South Pacific


----------



## Callisto in NC

Psych


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Please Don't Eat The Daisies


----------



## Callisto in NC

Days of our Lives


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Leave It To Beaver


----------



## Callisto in NC

Bonanza


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Beverly Hills 90210  (go with the "H")


----------



## Callisto in NC

9 1/2 Weeks


----------



## bglc32

Wonder Woman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

War of the Worlds


----------



## bglc32

War of the Roses


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A Thorn Between Two *Roses* (show)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Two* and a Half Men


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Mickey Mouse Club


----------



## Callisto in NC

Charmed


----------



## bglc32

Charlie's Angels


----------



## Callisto in NC

A Walk to Remember


----------



## bglc32

Robocop


----------



## Callisto in NC

Renegade


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Raising Arizona


----------



## Callisto in NC

Amazing Race


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Romper Room


----------



## Chef Ryan

Rifle Men


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Men In Black


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Boys in the Hood


----------



## DaveSoMD

Have Gun Will Travel


----------



## Luvs2Cook

To tell the truth


----------



## Callisto in NC

Trackside At..........


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ally McBeal


----------



## Reanie525i

My Three Sons


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sleepless In Seattle _(I know the feeling tonight)_


----------



## LadyCook61

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## ChefJune

Sayonara


----------



## bglc32

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bozo the Clown


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## DimityrDimitrov

Kill the Day


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Days of our lives


----------



## DimityrDimitrov

Live


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Land of the Lost


----------



## Luvs2Cook

this land is our land


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Let's Make A Deal


----------



## LadyCook61

Day of Discovery


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Travel and Discovery


----------



## Luvs2Cook

The DiscoveryChannel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The Not Ready For Prime Time Players


----------



## lifesaver

Travel and Discovery - Donald Duck


----------



## bglc32

Dancing with the Stars


----------



## lifesaver

Star Wars


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Welcome Back Kotter   


Up your nose with a rubber hose (I had to say it)


----------



## LadyCook61

King Kong


----------



## getoutamykitchen

King of Queens


----------



## LadyCook61

Quigley Down Under


----------



## Foodfiend

UnderDog.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ugly Betty


----------



## lifesaver

Batman


----------



## bglc32

Big Business (With Bette Midler and Lily Tomlin - I love them)


----------



## LadyCook61

Being There ( an old movie with Shirley MacLaine )


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ten Speed and Brown Shoe


----------



## lifesaver

Superman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sea Hunt


----------



## lifesaver

Happy Days


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Dark Shadows


----------



## LadyCook61

Shadowlands


----------



## lifesaver

Spiderman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Smile, Your On Candid Camera


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Cagney and Lacey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Laverne and Shirley


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sqaure Pegs _(show from the early 80's that Sarah Jessica Parker got her start in)_


----------



## LadyCook61

Posiden Adventure


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## bglc32

Where in the World is Carmen San Diego


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Designing Women


----------



## lifesaver

Wonder Woman


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Wagon Train


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tool Time


----------



## LadyCook61

Twilight Zone


----------



## lifesaver

Zorro


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Zane Grey Theater


----------



## Luvs2Cook

To tell the truth


----------



## lifesaver

Twilight Zone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Zoe (Disney show starring Britney Spears pregnant little sister)


----------



## lifesaver

Zorro


----------



## lifesaver

Zero


----------



## lifesaver

"Z" appears to be a hard letter to work with so how about if we just drop of and go to:

Hocus Pocus


----------



## Reanie525i

lifesaver said:


> "Z" appears to be a hard letter to work with so how about if we just drop of and go to:
> 
> Hocus Pocus




What about Zip a dee do da...Zip a dee day ...my oh my what a wonderful day??


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lifesaver said:


> "Z" appears to be a hard letter to work with so how about if we just drop of and go to:
> 
> Hocus Pocus



No wait I can think of one more...

Zero One


----------



## lifesaver

Cool! Thankx.

Oliver and Company


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Clifford the Big Red Dog


----------



## LadyCook61

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Anaconda


----------



## LadyCook61

American in Paris


----------



## bglc32

Private Practice


----------



## lifesaver

Paulie


----------



## LadyCook61

Postcards From The Edge


----------



## lifesaver

Electric Company


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*C*harles In Charge


----------



## LadyCook61

Christmas Carol


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*C*ar 54 Where Are You


----------



## LadyCook61

Young and Restless


----------



## lifesaver

Radio Flyer


----------



## expatgirl

Fractured Fairy Tales from Rocky and Bullwinkle


----------



## Katie H

"To Sir with Love"


----------



## expatgirl

That was a good one, Katie........do you know that in real life that they actually married?  But later divorced............


----------



## Katie H

expatgirl said:


> That was a good one, Katie........do you know that in real life that they actually married?  But later divorced............



No, I didn't.  Interesting bit of trivia.  Thanks.


----------



## LadyCook61

Life Is Beautiful


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bold and the Beautiful


----------



## expatgirl

The old classics of "Tom and Jerry".........even my granddaughter will yell at me that one of them is on and she and I will laugh together.........


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tom and *J*erry   --   *J*oan of Arcadia


----------



## lifesaver

Andy Grifith Show


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Second Noah


----------



## LadyCook61

Nutty Professor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(The) Paul Lynde Show


----------



## lifesaver

Simpsons


----------



## getoutamykitchen

St. Elsewhere


----------



## lifesaver

Elf


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## lifesaver

Robots


----------



## Seajaye

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## LadyCook61

lifesaver said:


> Robots


 
Robots--- Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Working off the "A" in Ark...

Alias Smith and Jones

Next movie-show-cartoon should start with "J" working off the word Jones.

Class dismissed!


----------



## LadyCook61

Jaws


----------



## bullseye

Jericho


----------



## lifesaver

Jesus of Nazerith


----------



## getoutamykitchen

No Time For Sargeants


----------



## lifesaver

Santa Claus


----------



## LadyCook61

Christmas Carol


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charlie's Angels


----------



## Seajaye

Around the world in 80 days


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dr. Kildare


----------



## Seajaye

K-9


----------



## getoutamykitchen

9 1/2 Months


----------



## mbasiszta

Man of a thousand faces.


----------



## radhuni

Sita aur Geeta


----------



## mbasiszta

Gone with The Wind


----------



## lifesaver

Windixie


----------



## Seajaye

Who framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## radhuni

Raazz


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rockfprd Files


----------



## mbasiszta

Flashdance


----------



## lifesaver

Flash Gordon


----------



## Seajaye

Gordy


----------



## Seajaye

G.I. Jane


----------



## mbasiszta

Jurrasic Park


----------



## lifesaver

Paulie


----------



## radhuni

Prem Pujari


----------



## radhuni

izzajat


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Remember the object of the game is to use the first letter of the last word in the title for the next movie, show, or cartoon title. So for ...

Prem *P*ujari the next movie, show or cartoon must start with the letter *P* and I will add...

*P*atty *D*uke

Now the next movie, show or cartoon should start with the letter *D* from the word Duke.

O.K. who's next?


----------



## mbasiszta

Day of the Jackal.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jake and the Fat Man


----------



## Seajaye

Men in Black


----------



## mbasiszta

Back to the Future


----------



## bglc32

Frasier


----------



## lifesaver

Fire Starter


----------



## bglc32

Stuart Little


----------



## lifesaver

Little Mermaid


----------



## mbasiszta

Maid in Manhattan


----------



## Seajaye

http://www.mysubtitles.com/movie/michael-clayton_256256.htmlMichael Clayton


----------



## lifesaver

Castaway


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Car 54 Where Are You


----------



## mbasiszta

Yellow Submarine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Suddenly Susan


----------



## mbasiszta

Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## radhuni

Elaan


----------



## mbasiszta

Elaan. Hmm, not a movie with the first word beginning with "M".


----------



## Seajaye

Mermaids


----------



## mbasiszta

Material Girls


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Growing Pains


----------



## mbasiszta

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Seajaye

City of Angels


----------



## mbasiszta

Against All Odds


----------



## Seajaye

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## mbasiszta

East of Eden


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ellery Queen


----------



## mbasiszta

Queen of the ****ed


----------



## Seajaye

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Foodfiend

Day After Tomorrow.


----------



## mbasiszta

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## LadyCook61

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## mbasiszta

Star Trek


----------



## Seajaye

Three men and a baby


----------



## Cooksie

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## LadyCook61

Carrie


----------



## mbasiszta

Con Air


----------



## LadyCook61

Airplane


----------



## mbasiszta

Every Way But Loose


----------



## Seajaye

Love Actually


----------



## bglc32

American Idol


----------



## Seajaye

I Am Legend


----------



## mbasiszta

Lost Continent


----------



## Seajaye

Citizen Kane


----------



## mbasiszta

King Kong


----------



## Seajaye

Knocked Up


----------



## mbasiszta

U - 571


----------



## Vanilla Bean

UFO Files


----------



## Seajaye

Freaky Friday


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Friday the 13th


----------



## Seajaye

Friday Night Lights


----------



## mbasiszta

Lolita


----------



## Seajaye

Liar Liar


----------



## mbasiszta

Longest Day (The)


----------



## Seajaye

Die Hard


----------



## mbasiszta

Hatari


----------



## Seajaye

Intolerable Cruelty


----------



## mbasiszta

Cat Ballou


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Better Off Ted


----------



## mbasiszta

Top Gun


----------



## Seajaye

Ghost


----------



## mbasiszta

Godfather (The)


----------



## Seajaye

Gridiron Gang


----------



## Foodfiend

(The) Ghost and Mrs. Muir.


----------



## mbasiszta

Marlon Brando


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Baa Baa Black Sheep


----------



## mbasiszta

Ship of Fools


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fantasy Island


----------



## mbasiszta

I was a teenage Werewolf


----------



## getoutamykitchen

White Shadow


----------



## mbasiszta

Silent Service


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sgt. Bilko


----------



## mbasiszta

Beneath the Planet of the Apes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

A-Team


----------



## mbasiszta

Tarantula


----------



## Seajaye

Titanic


----------



## mbasiszta

Cat On A Hot Tin Roof


----------



## LadyCook61

Raiders Of The Lost Ark


----------



## mbasiszta

Against All Odds


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Operation Pettycoat


----------



## mbasiszta

(The) Pink Panther


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Please Don't Eat The Daisies


----------



## Seajaye

Dances with Wolves


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wild Wild West


----------



## radhuni

waqt


----------



## mbasiszta

Tank


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Then Came Bronson


----------



## toni1948

Backyardigans


----------



## ellakav

Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## mbasiszta

Back to the Future II


----------



## Seajaye

Fargo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

From Here To Eternity


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Entertainment Tonight


----------



## getoutamykitchen

That's Entertainment


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ed, Edd and Eddy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Vanilla Bean said:


> Ed, Edd and Eddy



So I guess I'm working off the letter "E"!

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## mbasiszta

Last of the Mohicans


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Love American Style


----------



## mbasiszta

(The) Saint


----------



## ellakav

St. Elmos Fire


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Father Knows Best


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Beavis and Butthead


----------



## ellakav

bj and the bear


----------



## Seajaye

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charlies Angels


----------



## radhuni

Sagar


----------



## ellakav

raiders of the lost ark


----------



## Foodfiend

Armageddon (with Bruce Willis, Ben Affleck, Billy Bob Thornton, etc).


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Numb3rs


----------



## ellakav

Scrubs


----------



## mbasiszta

(The) Shootist


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mbasiszta said:


> (The) Shootist



Love that movie!


Thelma and Louise


----------



## mbasiszta

La Bamba


----------



## Katie H

Bee Movie

(By the way, if you haven't seen this movie, you need to.  Great.  Very funny.)


----------



## mbasiszta

Mad Max


----------



## Seajaye

Me, Myself and Irene


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Was A Teenage Werewolf


----------



## mbasiszta

Wild Wild West


----------



## LadyCook61

WestWorld


----------



## lifesaver

Wonderful World of Disney


----------



## mbasiszta

D-Day


----------



## lifesaver

Day of Discruction


----------



## LadyCook61

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## mbasiszta

An Affair to Remember


----------



## LadyCook61

Rin Tin Tin


----------



## Seajaye

Top Gun


----------



## mbasiszta

Great Escape (The)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## lifesaver

Lucy Show


----------



## mbasiszta

Sabrina


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Scarecrow and Mrs. King


----------



## mbasiszta

(The) Karate Kid


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Knots Landing


----------



## lifesaver

Land of the Lost


----------



## mbasiszta

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## getoutamykitchen

All In The Family


----------



## mbasiszta

(The) Fog


----------



## Seajaye

Flashdance


----------



## mbasiszta

First Knight


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Knight Rider


----------



## Callisto in NC

(A) River Runs Through It


----------



## mbasiszta

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Callisto in NC

Soul Men


----------



## mbasiszta

(The) Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Make Room For Daddy


----------



## mbasiszta

Dancing with Wolves


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Walker, Texas Ranger


----------



## Callisto in NC

Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## ellakav

Willow


----------



## Callisto in NC

ellakav said:


> Willow


You have to name a movie using the first letter of the last word from the post before yours.  Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares > Something that starts with an N.


----------



## mbasiszta

Nightmare - Never Been Kissed


----------



## Callisto in NC

Kiss the Girls


----------



## ellakav

my bad - I posted it in the wrong place!

Golden Girls


----------



## mbasiszta

ellakav said:


> my bad - I posted it in the wrong place!
> 
> Golden Girls


 No worries; we all do it.

Gladiator


----------



## radhuni

Gambler


----------



## mbasiszta

Gosford Park


----------



## LadyCook61

Postcards From The Edge


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Easy Rider


----------



## LadyCook61

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## getoutamykitchen

American Graffiti


----------



## LadyCook61

Groundhog Day


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dark Shadows


----------



## LadyCook61

Shadowlands


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(The) Soupy Sales Show


----------



## Callisto in NC

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers


----------



## lifesaver

Babes In Toyland


----------



## Callisto in NC

Tonight Show


----------



## lifesaver

Sinbad


----------



## Callisto in NC

Semi-Homemade with Sandra Lee


----------



## lifesaver

Lucille Ball Show


----------



## Callisto in NC

Shall we Dance


----------



## LadyCook61

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Callisto in NC

Double Jeopardy


----------



## lifesaver

Jesus of Nazareth


----------



## Callisto in NC

Notorious


----------



## getoutamykitchen

NYPD Blue


----------



## Callisto in NC

{The} Brady Bunch Movie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mr. Ed


----------



## Callisto in NC

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Love American Style


----------



## Callisto in NC

Seven Deadly Sins


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Callisto in NC

House of Payne


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Poor Little Rich Man


----------



## Callisto in NC

Man of the House


----------



## getoutamykitchen

House


----------



## Callisto in NC

Harry and the Hendersons


----------



## LadyCook61

House On Haunted Hill


----------



## Callisto in NC

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## LadyCook61

Marnie


----------



## Callisto in NC

Made of Honor


----------



## bglc32

Horton Hears a Who


----------



## Callisto in NC

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## getoutamykitchen

F Troop


----------



## lifesaver

Toys >>> Robin Williams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tenspeed and Brownshoe


----------



## radhuni

Bade Dilwale


----------



## lifesaver

Days of our Lives


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Land of the Lost


----------



## Callisto in NC

Loving


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Leave It To Beaver


----------



## Callisto in NC

Burn Notice


----------



## getoutamykitchen

National Geographic


----------



## Callisto in NC

Gramercy Park


----------



## lifesaver

pink panther


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Peyton Place


----------



## radhuni

Papa kehta hay


----------



## ellakav

Mr. Mom


----------



## Callisto in NC

Masterpiece Theatre


----------



## ellakav

Tool Academy


----------



## Callisto in NC

Ace of Cakes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Car 54 Where Are You?


----------



## LadyCook61

Young and Restless


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Remington Steele


----------



## lifesaver

Santa Claus


----------



## Callisto in NC

Crook and Chase


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Clifford the Big Red Dog


----------



## Callisto in NC

Down and Out In Beverly Hills


----------



## lifesaver

David and Goliath


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lifesaver said:


> David and Goliath



Should have started with H for Hills.

Happy Days


----------



## Callisto in NC

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(The) Dating Game


----------



## Foodfiend

(The) Green Mile


----------



## Callisto in NC

My Favorite Martian


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Callisto in NC

Mythbusters


----------



## getoutamykitchen

My Friend Flicka


----------



## Callisto in NC

Flashpoint


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(The) Flip Wilson Show


----------



## Foodfiend

(The) Shawshank Redemption


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rocky, Bullwinkle and Friends


----------



## Callisto in NC

Fast and Furious


----------



## ellakav

Fat Albert


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(The) Andy Griffith Show


----------



## Callisto in NC

Save the Last Dance


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Callisto in NC said:


> Save the Last Dance



OMG I have seen that movie so many times and never get tired of it.



Dance Fever


----------



## Callisto in NC

Forever Young


----------



## getoutamykitchen

You Bet Your Life


----------



## Callisto in NC

Life of Riley


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Raising Arizona


----------



## Callisto in NC

Arachnophobia


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(The) Andy Williams Show


----------



## Callisto in NC

Saturday Night Live


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Las Vegas


----------



## Callisto in NC

[A] Very Brady Christmas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Courtship of Eddies Father


----------



## Callisto in NC

Fargo


----------



## lifesaver

Fire Starter


----------



## Callisto in NC

Saving Sarah Marshall


----------



## lifesaver

My Step-Mother Is From Mars


----------



## Callisto in NC

Monsters vs. Aliens


----------



## radhuni

Aalag


----------



## getoutamykitchen

A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## Callisto in NC

Will & Grace


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Going My Way


----------



## Callisto in NC

[The] Wedding Date


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dear John


----------



## Callisto in NC

[The] Jetsons


----------



## lifesaver

Jack And The Beanstock


----------



## Callisto in NC

Burn Notice


----------



## lifesaver

National Security


----------



## Callisto in NC

Se7en


----------



## lifesaver

Star Wars


----------



## Callisto in NC

Waiting to Exhale


----------



## lifesaver

Exercisim Of Emily Rose


----------



## Callisto in NC

Ransom


----------



## lifesaver

Raiders Of The Lost Ark


----------



## Callisto in NC

Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Love Boat


----------



## radhuni

Three little pigs


----------



## Callisto in NC

getoutamykitchen said:


> Love *B*oat



Barney and Friends


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Friends


----------



## Callisto in NC

Flags of our Fathers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Father Murphy


----------



## Callisto in NC

Murphy Brown


----------



## bglc32

Big Business - with Bette Midler and Lilly Tomlin


----------



## Callisto in NC

Band of Brothers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Back To The Future


----------



## Callisto in NC

Fast and the Furious:Tokyo Drift




(and yes I'm looking forward to the new movie Friday which is why it keeps coming up *BIG GRIN*)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dr. Kildare


----------



## Callisto in NC

Keeping Up with the Kardashians


----------



## Foodfiend

Kronk's New Groove (Disney Animated)


----------



## Callisto in NC

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## ellakav

Wiggle Bay


----------



## Callisto in NC

Battlestar Gallactica


----------



## LadyCook61

Georgy Girl


----------



## Callisto in NC

Guess Who's Coming to Dinner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dark Angel


----------



## ellakav

Armageddon


----------



## lifesaver

Annie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Any Which Way You Can


----------



## LadyCook61

Can-Can ( Shirley MacLaine was in it )


----------



## ellakav

(The) Cannonball Run


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rich Man, Poor Man


----------



## ellakav

Moonlighting


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Major Dad


----------



## lifesaver

Daddy Day Care


----------



## ellakav

Coming to America


----------



## lifesaver

All Dogs Go To Heaven


----------



## LadyCook61

Hawaii Five O


----------



## lifesaver

One Flew Over The Coco's Nest


----------



## getoutamykitchen

New Zoo Review


----------



## ellakav

Real People


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter Pan


----------



## ellakav

(The) Prince of Tides


----------



## lifesaver

Tales Of The Lost Ark


----------



## ellakav

Arthur


----------



## lifesaver

Ants


----------



## ellakav

Apocolypse Now


----------



## lifesaver

Nanny McFea


----------



## ellakav

McHale's Navy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Newhart


----------



## Foodfiend

Narnia


----------



## radhuni

Anaconda


----------



## joshuadavid

apocalyptic


----------



## lifesaver

Annie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lifesaver said:


> Annie



All The Pretty Horses


----------



## joshuadavid

house of wax


----------



## Foodfiend

Willy Wonka and The Chocolate Factory.


----------



## lifesaver

Fantacy Island


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> I Know What You Did Last Summer


 some like it hot


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hardcastle and McCormick


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> Hardcastle and McCormick


 macgyver


----------



## ellakav

M*a*s*h


----------



## msmofet

ellakav said:


> M*a*s*h


House Md


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Medical Center   (OMG, I was sooo in love with Dr. Joe Gannon a.k.a. Chad Everett)


----------



## Foodfiend

Castaway


----------



## ellakav

Cats


----------



## msmofet

ellakav said:


> cats


 chitty, chitty, bang, bang


----------



## Callisto in NC

Believe


----------



## radhuni

Bade Miya Chote Miya


----------



## Foodfiend

Mr. Roberts


----------



## les

Well...it's a long thread so this may have been used before..
Rebecca


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Romper Room (wow, that's a blast from the past)


----------



## radhuni

Road


----------



## Foodfiend

Reign of Fire


----------



## LadyCook61

Alf


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Smothers Brothers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Boy Meets World


----------



## radhuni

water


----------



## ellakav

(The) Wonderpets


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Waltons


----------



## Foodfiend

What Dreams May Come


----------



## ellakav

Casino Royale


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Romper Room


----------



## LadyCook61

Rear Window


----------



## msmofet

LadyCook61 said:


> Rear Window


 war of the roses


----------



## ellakav

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## msmofet

ellakav said:


> revenge of the nerds


 north by northwest


----------



## ellakav

National Lampoon's Vacation


----------



## msmofet

ellakav said:


> national lampoon's vacation


 van helsing


----------



## LadyCook61

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## msmofet

LadyCook61 said:


> Hogan's Heroes


 here come the brides


----------



## Foodfiend

Blackbeard's Ghost


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Gilligan's Island


----------



## lifesaver

IRobot


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> irobot


 inherit the wind


----------



## ellakav

Waterworld


----------



## LadyCook61

Willie Wonka


----------



## Foodfiend

White Christmas


----------



## ellakav

CSI:Miami


----------



## LadyCook61

Marnie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(The) Misadventures of Sheriff Lobo


----------



## ellakav

Lonesome Dove


----------



## LadyCook61

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## ellakav

Apocolypse Now


----------



## lifesaver

Never Ending Story


----------



## Callisto in NC

Sound of Music


----------



## LadyCook61

Murder She Wrote


----------



## Callisto in NC

Who's Line is it Anyways?


----------



## lifesaver

Annie


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> annie


 a charlie brown christmas


----------



## Callisto in NC

Chaos Theory


----------



## msmofet

callisto in nc said:


> chaos theory


 to catch a thief


----------



## lifesaver

The Adams Family


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Family Guy


----------



## Callisto in NC

Guy's Big Bite


----------



## lifesaver

Bruce Almighty


----------



## LadyCook61

All In The Family


----------



## Callisto in NC

Fast and Furious


----------



## lifesaver

Flinstones


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Callisto in NC

Officer and a Gentleman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Gimme A Break!


----------



## ellakav

Benny Hill


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hot L Baltimore


----------



## Callisto in NC

Better off Ted


----------



## ellakav

The Thornbirds


----------



## Luvs2Cook

To Tell the Truth


----------



## ellakav

Trivial Pursuit


----------



## radhuni

parinda


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Password


----------



## Callisto in NC

Passions


----------



## ellakav

Poseidon Adventure (The)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(The) Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> (The) Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle


 bewitched


----------



## Foodfiend

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## ellakav

(The) Apple Dumpling Gang


----------



## LadyCook61

Gone With The Wind


----------



## ellakav

What's My Line


----------



## msmofet

ellakav said:


> What's My Line


 live and let die


----------



## lifesaver

Dangerous Grounds


----------



## LadyCook61

Georgy Girl


----------



## msmofet

ladycook61 said:


> georgy girl


 ghost and mrs. Muir


----------



## lifesaver

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Sandi43

Dr. Doolittle


----------



## lifesaver

Donald Duck


----------



## ellakav

Delta Force


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Forrest Gump


----------



## ellakav

Goodbye Girl


----------



## lifesaver

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## ellakav

Married With Children


----------



## lifesaver

Cacoon


----------



## Foodfiend

Clear And Present Danger


----------



## spiders

D-Day


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don't Tell Mom The Babysitters Dead


----------



## Foodfiend

Dances With Wolves


----------



## lifesaver

Wonder Woman


----------



## ellakav

(The) Wonder Years


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Yes Minister


----------



## ellakav

Mama's Family


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Family Ties


----------



## lifesaver

(The) Tigger Movie


----------



## Foodfiend

My Fair Lady


----------



## LadyCook61

Lady and The Tramp


----------



## lifesaver

Tarzan


----------



## Foodfiend

The Blue Planet (Documentary)


----------



## ellakav

Porky's


----------



## lifesaver

Planet Earth


----------



## radhuni

Elaan


----------



## Foodfiend

Eraser


----------



## ellakav

End of Days


----------



## lifesaver

Days Of Distruction


----------



## Foodfiend

Deep Impact


----------



## ellakav

In Cold Blood


----------



## msmofet

Butch cassidy and the sundance kid


----------



## lifesaver

Kirati Kid


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> kirati kid


 kingdom of heaven


----------



## lifesaver

(The) Hitcher


----------



## ellakav

Homeward Bound


----------



## lifesaver

Buddy


----------



## lifesaver

Babys Day Out


----------



## Foodfiend

Operation Petticoat.


----------



## lifesaver

Pirates Of The Caribiean


----------



## Foodfiend

Congo


----------



## ellakav

Cars


----------



## jenniferlee

lifesaver said:


> Babys Day Out


I love this movie too...


----------



## lifesaver

Cinderilla


----------



## ellakav

Celebrity Rehab


----------



## freefallin1309

Babel


----------



## ellakav

Babe


----------



## radhuni

Bombai ka Babu


----------



## les

Bambi


----------



## lifesaver

Babes In Toyland


----------



## freefallin1309

The Toy


----------



## LadyCook61

Titanic


----------



## lifesaver

Titanic - The Tigger Movie


----------



## ellakav

Monty Python - In Search of the Holy Grail


----------



## freefallin1309

Greystoke, the Legend of Tarzan


----------



## ellakav

Trading Places


----------



## radhuni

Parinda


----------



## freefallin1309

Poltergeist


----------



## ellakav

Peggy Sue Got Married


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Married with Children


----------



## ellakav

Crocodile Hunter


----------



## lifesaver

Hogens Heros


----------



## freefallin1309

Harry and the Henderson's (keepin' the H goin', oh yeah)


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Happy Days


----------



## ellakav

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## lifesaver

Dumber And Dumberer


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Don't Forget The Lyrics


----------



## lifesaver

Lion King


----------



## ellakav

Kings


----------



## Foodfiend

King Kong


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Kill Bill 1 and 2


----------



## Foodfiend

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## ellakav

Sense and Sensibility


----------



## freefallin1309

Saw 1-4


----------



## lifesaver

Spiderman


----------



## ellakav

Superman


----------



## lifesaver

Santa Claus


----------



## ellakav

Caillou


----------



## lifesaver

Cars


----------



## Foodfiend

Contact


----------



## freefallin1309

Calligula


----------



## msmofet

freefallin1309 said:


> calligula


 chain reaction


----------



## Foodfiend

Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer


----------



## ellakav

Robin Hood: Men in Tights

Peace, Dom DeLuise


----------



## lifesaver

Tigger Movie


----------



## ellakav

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse


----------



## Foodfiend

Coral Sea Dreaming


----------



## ellakav

Dune


----------



## Foodfiend

Dennis the Menace


----------



## lifesaver

Mrs. doubtfire


----------



## ellakav

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Foodfiend

Dr. Seuss's How The Grinch Stole Christmas


----------



## ellakav

Carlito's Way


----------



## lifesaver

(the) Waltons


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

When Harry met Sally


----------



## ellakav

Stand By Me


----------



## Foodfiend

Mary Poppins


----------



## ellakav

Pineapple Express


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Early Years


----------



## ellakav

Yo Gabba Gabba  (kid's show)


----------



## katybar22

Good Fellas


----------



## ellakav

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Foodfiend

Three Men and A Baby


----------



## lifesaver

Bambi


----------



## Foodfiend

Ben-Hur


----------



## radhuni

Hare Rama Hare Krishna


----------



## lifesaver

Kiss The Dragon


----------



## katybar22

Dance With Me


----------



## lifesaver

Mr. Mom


----------



## katybar22

Mystic River


----------



## ellakav

Rainman


----------



## katybar22

Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## ellakav

Chuck


----------



## katybar22

Cashmere Mafia


----------



## ellakav

My Fair Lady


----------



## katybar22

Lord of the Rings


----------



## ellakav

Rambo


----------



## lifesaver

Ripplies Believe It Or Not


----------



## ellakav

Ni Hao, Kai Lan (kid's show)


----------



## katybar22

Little People, Big World


----------



## lifesaver

Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## ellakav

Frankie and Johnny


----------



## lifesaver

Johnny Apple Seed


----------



## ellakav

Say Anything


----------



## katybar22

American Idol


----------



## lifesaver

Indian In the Cubbord


----------



## katybar22

CSI Miami


----------



## ellakav

my big fat greek wedding


----------



## katybar22

War of the worlds


----------



## lifesaver

Wonder Woman


----------



## katybar22

Will and Grace


----------



## ellakav

Gigi


----------



## radhuni

Goopi Gayen Bagha Bayen


----------



## ellakav

Beetlejuice


----------



## katybar22

Born on the 4th of July


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Jasper the Friendly Ghost


----------



## Foodfiend

Galaxy Quest


----------



## ellakav

Quigley Down Under


----------



## ChefJune

Under the YumYum Tree


----------



## ellakav

The Prince of Tides


----------



## bigdaddy3k

Terminator 3 Rise of the Machines.


----------



## katybar22

Michelle - The Beatles


----------



## Foodfiend

The Bishop's Wife


----------



## ellakav

Willow


----------



## bigdaddy3k

What Women Want


----------



## Foodfiend

War of The Worlds


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff

Wall-e


----------



## bigdaddy3k

Eat Your Makeup


----------



## Foodfiend

Meet Joe Black


----------



## lifesaver

Bat Man


----------



## ellakav

Mythbusters


----------



## Foodfiend

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## ellakav

Scent of a Woman


----------



## lifesaver

What Women Want


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Mystic River


----------



## Foodfiend

Ring of Fire


----------



## lifesaver

(The) Flinstones


----------



## Foodfiend

Father Goose


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Guarding Tess


----------



## Foodfiend

Terminator 2: Judgement Day


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Foodfiend

Dragonheart


----------



## lifesaver

(Mrs.) Doubtfire


----------



## ellakav

Days of our Lives


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Let's Dance


----------



## ellakav

dance your *** off  (yep, it's a real show)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Oklahoma


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Old Woman Who lived In A Shoe


----------



## lifesaver

Ship Wrecked


----------



## ellakav

What's My Line


----------



## lifesaver

Lion King


----------



## ellakav

Kiss Me, Kate


----------



## lifesaver

Kate and Alie


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Anaconda


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Annie


----------



## ellakav

Aliens


----------



## Luvs2Cook

A Few Good Men


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Men In Black


----------



## bullseye

I Know What You Did Last Aummer


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Some Mother's Do'Ave Them.


----------



## ellakav

The Way We Were


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Waterworld


----------



## msmofet

RoseGetzCookn said:


> Waterworld


 waynes world


----------



## ellakav

what's my line


----------



## msmofet

Little big man


----------



## jabbur

Murder by Death


----------



## ellakav

Deliverance


----------



## msmofet

dog day afternoon


----------



## lifesaver

All In the Family


----------



## ellakav

Friday Night Lights


----------



## Foodfiend

Lost In Space


----------



## ellakav

Spaceballs


----------



## Foodfiend

South Pacific


----------



## msmofet

Foodfiend said:


> South Pacific


 phantoms


----------



## ChefJune

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## msmofet

on the water front


----------



## lifesaver

Fire Starter


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> Fire Starter


 shining


----------



## lifesaver

Sinbad


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> Sinbad


 speed


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sound of Music


----------



## ellakav

mod squad


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## ellakav

Road Trip


----------



## Foodfiend

The Aristocats.


----------



## ellakav

American Beauty


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bewitched


----------



## ellakav

Borat


----------



## Foodfiend

Beauty and The Beast


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Beautiful Mind ( with Aussie Russell Crowe )


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Mork and Mindy


----------



## ellakav

Mind Of Mencia


----------



## Foodfiend

Monsters, Inc


----------



## ChefJune

Myles of Style


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Stand By Me


----------



## Foodfiend

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## ChefJune

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## ellakav

Rain Man


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Moby Dick


----------



## ChefJune

Divine Design


----------



## ellakav

Days of our Lives


----------



## lifesaver

Live Bait


----------



## Foodfiend

Brian's Song


----------



## lifesaver

Song or the South


----------



## ellakav

Southland


----------



## Domsnanny

Six feet under


----------



## ChefJune

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## lifesaver

Sinbad


----------



## lifesaver

Snow White & the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## ellakav

Delta Force


----------



## lifesaver

Flinstones


----------



## Foodfiend

Field of Dreams


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Day's of Thunder


----------



## ellakav

Total Recall


----------



## lifesaver

River Raft


----------



## ellakav

Rasputin


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Rain Man


----------



## lifesaver

Mary Poppins


----------



## CasperImproved

My favorite all time local theater favorite that I shared with Katie E earlier, is a "street car named desire". They projected a much larger cast than they were. I would definitely see it again, and spend the same money doing so.

I know, last letter of the last word, but I so hate following the rules 

Bob


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

E Street Blues


----------



## CasperImproved

Rose - That's supposed to be the first letter of the last word if you were following the rules, but "E street blues" has a really catchy title that I'm guessing was a really good show. 

Bob


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Thank's Bob, oops  the show I was thinking of was Hill Street Blues, but you are right it is a catchy name maybe someone will use it to their advantage.

Let's try this,

Devil Wears Prada


----------



## CasperImproved

RoseGetzCookn said:


> Thank's Bob, oops  the show I was thinking of was Hill Street Blues, but you are right it is a catchy name maybe someone will use it to their advantage.
> 
> Let's try this,
> 
> Devil Wears Prada




I don't know why the devil would wear Prada (mostly a woman's fashion thing?) But somehow that title sounds familiar. maybe we can encourage the DC crowd into maybe spending time in a local live theater. I would consider my job here as done, if that were the case.

Live shows, are so much better than a movie.

Bob


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

the Devil Wears Prada, is a Movie starring Meryl Streep, and due to independence whether one chooses movies or live shows is just that, one's own decision. I'm happy for your own choice for you but I doubt a promoter will stage a live show at the time my shift is completed and I work all weekends of the year. Let's just say when a live show is shown at 01.30 in the morning on a Sunday I'll be there


----------



## lifesaver

Panda


----------



## CasperImproved

lifesaver said:


> Panda



Did you know there was actually an "A" movie?

Note I'm going with the whole last letter of the last word thing). Instead of the first letter of the last word.

A Movie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ellakav? I'm just trying to add some flavor here since it is a cooking forum 

I do hope you didn't mind.

Bob


----------



## ellakav

CasperImproved said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Movie
> 
> Ellakav? I'm just trying to add some flavor here since it is a cooking forum
> 
> I do hope you didn't mind.
> 
> Bob


 
...'kay...to my knowledge I haven't been online all day, so I'm thinking
I missed something??
and don't ask me what my last post was because at this point, it would
require too much effort to look it up, as I've not a clue.
and oh yeah, WHERE did y'all leave the thread at???
ladies and gents, I've had all of this  day that I can stand.
I am so going to bed.


----------



## CasperImproved

Ellakav - It was't today  
You need more info? Too bad, you'll have to look now.

Bob


----------



## lifesaver

*CasperImproved, You need to go all the way back to the very beginning of this thread and see just whom started this thread and made the rules. *

*This is my thread and I don't apreciate you hijacking it to your benefit.*


----------



## ellakav

lifesaver said:


> *CasperImproved, You need to go all the way back to the very beginning of this thread and see just whom started this thread and made the rules. *
> 
> *This is my thread and I don't apreciate you hijacking it to your benefit.*


 

YOU GO, GIRL!!! 

since your last post began with a 'p' I will continue on with

Perfect Strangers


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Perfect Storm (thanks lifesaver for keeping us on track)


----------



## ellakav

Silkwood


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

OOps that should have began with an S. sorry how about,

Sunshine Cleaners ( Aussie movie winner at the Cannes festival)


----------



## ellakav

Carrie


----------



## Foodfiend

Cinderella


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Cat's and Dog's.


----------



## Foodfiend

Deep Blue Sea


----------



## ellakav

Sense and Sensibility


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Superman


----------



## ellakav

Speed


----------



## Foodfiend

Shakespeare in Love


----------



## ellakav

Lara Croft: Tomb Raider


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rebel Without A Cause


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Catch Me if You Can


----------



## Foodfiend

Cosmic Voyage


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Victor Victoria


----------



## Foodfiend

V - The Original Miniseries


----------

